# Does anyone know of an American Tenor named Fred Cushman (1950's)?



## enanca (Mar 14, 2009)

Greetings... I'm new to this site, and just begining to fumble around trying to learn the protocols; delighted to see there are so many wonderful discussions taking place!

I'm hoping someone may be able to provide me with information about an American tenor whom I believe sang throughout the 1950's, and may have been affiliated with either the New York City Opera or the American Opera Society. The only thing I've come across thus far in online searches is something he did with the NBC Opera Theatre...

I'm currently restoring a remarkable live B&W television performance (which was also filmed in 16mm) of Madame Butterfly, which he did in Havana, Cuba in September 1956... I hoping to either find him (if he's still alive -- must have been in his mid to late 20's at the time), or perhaps a family member, as I know they would likely treasure a DVD copy of the performance; I'm certain they have no idea it even exists.

If any of you opera fans may happen to know Fred Cushman, or either have information about him or a family member, please let me know.

Thanks and very kind regards,

Enanca ([email protected])


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Never heard of him and neither has Google.


----------



## enanca (Mar 14, 2009)

Apologies... just realizing I incorrectly notes email in my post; it should be [email protected]. Thanks to those of who have have contacted me regarding Mr. Cushman!


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

enanca said:


> I'm currently restoring a remarkable live B&W television performance (which was also filmed in 16mm) of Madame Butterfly, which he did in Havana, Cuba in September 1956...


Can you ellaborate on what you mean by "restoring a live television performance"?

What condition is the film and does it include the soundtrack?


----------



## enanca (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Gneiss... I have a 16mm B&W version of that broadcast, which unfortunately is deteriorating. Fortunately, it was transfered to VHS format a few years ago, and I have just transfered that to digital format. The "restoration" process is really a post production process which entails getting the audio and video back in sink as well as balancing and improving the contrast. I hope to have a very acceptable DVD of that performance ready in a couple of months. I hope that serves to clarify....

Cheers!


----------



## enanca (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Bach! Google in fact does list him in a performance of LvB's Fidelio in 1959 with the NBC Opera Theater (he plays Jaquino), but that's about all I have come across. He does a wonderful Pinkerton in teh Butterfly I have... I believe he may have been affiliated with the American Opera Society, but I'm still searching. If either he or some relative is living, I'm sure they'd appreciate a copy of the Butterfly he did in Cuban in 1956.

Cheers!


----------



## justaneighbor (Jun 7, 2009)

Fred Cushman
83 George St
Lambertville, NJ 08530

This is the Fred whom you are looking for.


----------



## enanca (Mar 14, 2009)

*Happy to report that I found Mr. Cushman!*

Here are some clips from the Butterfly -- Enjoy!

Madame Butterfly's Entrance Act I





Madame Butterfly Pinkerton Love Duo Part A Act I





Madame Butterfly Pinkerton Love Duo Part B Act I





Madame Butterfly Un Bel Di Vedremo Act II





Madame Butterfly: "Ah! M'ha Scordata" Act II





Madame Butterfly & Child Act II





Madame Butterfly Dormi Amor Mio Act III





Madame Butterfly Suzuki Pinkerton Sharpless Trio Act III





Madame Butterfly Finale Act III


----------



## frescaferni (Jul 22, 2012)

*I know him.*



enanca said:


> Greetings... I'm new to this site, and just begining to fumble around trying to learn the protocols; delighted to see there are so many wonderful discussions taking place!
> 
> I'm hoping someone may be able to provide me with information about an American tenor whom I believe sang throughout the 1950's, and may have been affiliated with either the New York City Opera or the American Opera Society. The only thing I've come across thus far in online searches is something he did with the NBC Opera Theatre...
> 
> ...


Hi there. I know Fred Cushman. What would you like to know? Maybe I can find out for you.

--Francesca Erni, [email protected]


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

frescaferni said:


> Hi there. I know Fred Cushman. What would you like to know? Maybe I can find out for you.
> 
> --Francesca Erni, [email protected]


Hi Francesca. You will see from the OP's profile that he/she has been inactive since 2010. You might have to use that email address.


----------



## janepaints (Apr 13, 2016)

hello all--i joined this forum just to answer this query--tho i now see it's been answered already! (but i will no doubt enjoy this forum anyway because i love classical music)

Fred Cushman is my next-door neighbor and i'm blessed to regularly hear him practicing, in warm weather when the windows are open. He's a wonderful fellow and a fine neighbor! And yes, the many videos of him on Youtube are incredible. All summer long i get to hear--for free--what audiences all over the world once had to pay for--all while sitting on my stoop in my robe, sipping tea! His singing sounds great!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

enanca said:


> Here are some clips from the Butterfly -- Enjoy!
> 
> Madame Butterfly's Entrance Act I
> 
> ...


Interesting that both Sharpless and Kate are dressed in typical fifties fashion clothings can it be early regie or was the opera enough present in time that they did not think of it as something from a different era.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

janepaints said:


> hello all--i joined this forum just to answer this query--tho i now see it's been answered already! (but i will no doubt enjoy this forum anyway because i love classical music)
> 
> Fred Cushman is my next-door neighbor and i'm blessed to regularly hear him practicing, in warm weather when the windows are open. He's a wonderful fellow and a fine neighbor! And yes, the many videos of him on Youtube are incredible. All summer long i get to hear--for free--what audiences all over the world once had to pay for--all while sitting on my stoop in my robe, sipping tea! His singing sounds great!


Please tell us more :tiphat:


----------



## Daniele (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi there,

I also joined just to write you a reply. I am looking for info on some Turandot clips that surfaced on YT where Cushman sings Calaf. I am currently writing a book on Turandot, and a part of the book is going to be a survey of "Turandot on stage". I wonder if someone here knows details about that performance. The only info in the upload says "Germany 1970", but I am looking for an exact date, the venue, the cast... Is there someone who can help or maybe... ask Mr. Cushman? That would be fantastic...



janepaints said:


> hello all--i joined this forum just to answer this query--tho i now see it's been answered already! (but i will no doubt enjoy this forum anyway because i love classical music)
> 
> Fred Cushman is my next-door neighbor and i'm blessed to regularly hear him practicing, in warm weather when the windows are open. He's a wonderful fellow and a fine neighbor! And yes, the many videos of him on Youtube are incredible. All summer long i get to hear--for free--what audiences all over the world once had to pay for--all while sitting on my stoop in my robe, sipping tea! His singing sounds great!


----------

